# Astana source drops dime on Conty



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ast...dor-used-clenbuterol-at-criterium-du-dauphine



> Humo’s unnamed source from the Astana set-up claimed that Contador used Clenbuterol in order to lose weight. The source suggests that it was used in combination with the thyroid hormone Triiodothyronine, which aids in the digestion of fat.
> 
> “During the Dauphiné, Contador was still a little overweight,” the source told Humo. “Ordinary people would not notice, but he was still a kilo or two off. That’s what Clenbuterol is used for: to lose the last kilos and at the same time not decrease muscle mass, or in the best case, increase it.”


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

unnamed sources? 
What will be next? l'equipe?


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

I hate 'anonymous sources', but they're seeming accurate and ahead of the curve in this one.
(reasons make perfect practical sense)


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

I find the info about using several small transfusions (both coming out and going in) to not trigger the bio passport alert pretty interesting. Does anyone with a background in this stuff know if those figures (150cc) make sense, either as a way not to trigger scrutiny or as sufficient to provide some form of performance benefit?

Edit: Sorry, the cyclingnews article doesn't include the figures described by the anonymous source, but the velonation article on the same topic does:

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/5948/Astana-insider-claims-that-Contador-underwent-a-transfusion-prior-to-the-Tour-de-France.aspx



> “Of course,” he said, when asked if transfusions continue. “But it’s in small doses of 150cc. Previously, riders during the Tour used two, three big bags of blood, from 400 to 500 cc. Now they cannot afford to, because of the biological passport and the sudden fluctuations in blood levels that occur.”


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Like I said before. It's not for recovery, but losing weight.

This guys DONE. UCI should move now to suspend him before the story gets worse.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> Like I said before. It's not for recovery, but losing weight.
> 
> This guys DONE. UCI should move now to suspend him before the story gets worse.



And before they look any more suspicious. They have a horse in this race as well (puns intended)


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

MaddSkillz said:


> And before they look any more suspicious. They have a horse in this race as well (puns intended)


Nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Uh oh. Better pull that link down, mods. You could end up on the wrong end of service of process! 

Quote:


> *Alberto Contador announces legal actions against defamatory information*
> 
> “The legal team of Alberto Contador will take legal actions against defamatory information published so far by various media and websites, due to their absolute lack of veracity; additionally, they will proceed in the same way with any defamatory information that will be published in the future.
> 
> ...


http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/5...t-blood-transfusion-claims.aspx#ixzz11nftKPBF


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmm, I thought all the LA sympathizers had left Astana. At any rate it looks like a weekend of heavy drinking at the UCI camp because like it or not they may actually have to take action on the best in the sport for once.


----------



## St.Zu (Jun 30, 2010)

worst_shot_ever said:


> Uh oh. Better pull that link down, mods. You could end up on the wrong end of service of process!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


anyone else feeling de ja vu from when Landis first got caught. Maybe Contador can raise millions to fight this losing battle, write a book, then come clean, and write another book, then sell out his team mates.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

worst_shot_ever said:


> Uh oh. Better pull that link down, mods. You could end up on the wrong end of service of process!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...



And the agricultural industry of Spain should threaten legal action against his “defamatory” allegations since they haven't used Clenbuterol in years. 

Two can play that game.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

terzo rene said:


> Hmmm, I thought all the LA sympathizers had left Astana. At any rate it looks like a weekend of heavy drinking at the UCI camp because like it or not *they may actually have to take action on the best in the sport for once.*



Haha, so true.:thumbsup:


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

DIRT BOY said:


> Like I said before. It's not for recovery, but losing weight.


Wow, I can eat filet mignon AND lose weight! This could be the next fad diet.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

St.Zu said:


> anyone else feeling de ja vu from when Landis first got caught. Maybe Contador can raise millions to fight this losing battle, write a book, then come clean, and write another book, then sell out his team mates.


Yep. Full of sound and fury...


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

terzo rene said:


> Hmmm, I thought all the LA sympathizers had left Astana. At any rate it looks like a weekend of heavy drinking at the UCI camp because like it or not they may actually have to take action on the best in the sport for once.


You don't think there are any Kazakhs that feel snubbed by Contador?


----------



## Moldy Chamois (Sep 30, 2010)

mohair_chair said:


> Wow, I can eat filet mignon AND lose weight! This could be the next fad diet.


Ah yes, a post-racing career for Contador: Spokesman for the "Carne Astana" diet plan.


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

"Carne Astana"... Brilliant!


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Joking about LA sympathizers - Vino is the prime suspect since the interviewer reportedly mixed the terms insider and rider several times and Vino's definitely both at Astana.

Be interesting to see how this snowball rolls. Omertas, like cartels, tend to disintegrate once cheating on the code/agreement becomes public knowledge and with police involvement in some doping cases as well it can become a race to rat before you are ratted.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

MaddSkillz said:


> And the agricultural industry of Spain should threaten legal action against his “defamatory” allegations since they haven't used Clenbuterol in years.
> 
> Two can play that game.


LMAO! I would If I was them.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> Joking about LA sympathizers - Vino is the prime suspect since the interviewer reportedly mixed the terms insider and rider several times and Vino's definitely both at Astana.
> 
> Be interesting to see how this snowball rolls. Omertas, like cartels, tend to disintegrate once cheating on the code/agreement becomes public knowledge and with police involvement in some doping cases as well it can become a race to rat before you are ratted.


Also who would know better about current doping methods than Vino? I am still trying to dislodge some of the vomit left over in my mouth when he won Liege in April.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

There's no honor among thieves.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

What will happen if when they back test everyone's samples for plastics 100% of them are caught.

What then?

EDIT: Maybe that is why theyve taken so long on AC. If they bring the plastics test into the mix, maybe they think/know that they'll blow apart the entire peloton. All the sponsors will leave and the entire sport will be done at a pro level, for awhile.


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Suspend them all; then we finally have a clean peloton!

How long are urine samples retained, and does the pastics test remain effective on older samples?


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

_"Carne Astana"_

Too funny! Scotch whiskey coming out of my nose, I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## Bruce372 (Mar 8, 2009)

Paul Sherwin and Bob Roll said on telly today that the amount was really low, so you shold all stop worrying about it.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

The amount of clenbuterol or A-1?


----------



## Bruce372 (Mar 8, 2009)

A-1? is Steak sauce banned now too?


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Only if its been stored in a plastic bag and injected intravenously.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Bruce372 said:


> A-1? is Steak sauce banned now too?


It should be. A good steak doesn't need anything. And especially not A-1.


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

mohair_chair said:


> It should be. A good steak doesn't need anything. And especially not A-1.


Agreed.


----------



## St.Zu (Jun 30, 2010)

A good steak just needs a good habanero hot sauce.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

St.Zu said:


> A good steak just needs a good habanero hot sauce.


A good steak just needs salt and pepper.


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

mohair_chair said:


> A good steak just needs salt and pepper.


:thumbsup: 

I have never understood the practicing of drowning a steak in a heavy sauce and exclaiming "what a good steak!" How the heck can you tell with all of the crap on top of it?


----------



## HeluvaSkier (Sep 11, 2007)

mohair_chair said:


> A good steak just needs salt and pepper.


...is that before or after marinading it in Clenbuterol?  

BTW - agreed on salt and pepper. :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Perhaps a little marinade, but that's about all a good cut of steak needs.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

A little garlic powder works wonders with salt and pepper.


----------



## St.Zu (Jun 30, 2010)

I like spice in my steak so a bit of this
http://firegirl.com/hs1107.html
and the steak is GREAT!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

A good steak needs salt and pepper, and a few other spices can be nice. 

A great steak needs salt.


----------

